# Cm7



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Where can I flash cm7? I want to try it out for myself. I'm on 605 btw, thanks!


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

first you have to be rooted
http://rootzwiki.com...t-your-droid-x/

then you have to download the cm7 zip

i am using the one that requires the GB kernel, it is probably the easiest one for you to use without SBFing from 605
http://rootzwiki.com...erbread-kernel/

after you flash that in clockwork recovery you will be up and running. make sure you download GAPPS from rom manager (under the extras category i believe) so you have the market and all the good google stuff

if you are comfortable with SBF'ing
follow this thread's instructions just so you have a fail safe way of getting onto CM7
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1458-how-to-installing-cm4dx-or-cm4dxgb/

enjoy your cm7, and donate to the devs!


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm rooted, thanks.


----------

